# help me decide! 5d mark 3 vs Other



## sreggy (Mar 13, 2012)

i currently own a t3i and a 17-40L. I want to upgrade to full-frame and all around better camera to meet my video and photography needs. I have just graduated from college with a degree in video as that is my primary focus. 

who thinks its worth it to upgrade straight to the 5dmark3?
my other option would be sticking with my t3i, 
buying tons of glass,
or buying the 5d mark 2 with one extra lens.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you already have a business up and running or are you planning on starting one up? If so, then you'd probably want to get the 5DmkII or 5DmkIII for producing video.

If you just graduated with your degree in video and are looking to get a job in the industry, then your future employer will supply the equipment you need to get the job done. Maybe you don't need to get another camera right now?

It's really up to you which camera to get. As a 5DmkII owner, I'm primarily a photographer but have been dabbling with videography for a while. The 5DmkII is still an excellent body for video and is a lot cheaper now. I'm upgrading to the 5DmkIII because of the photo improvements, not necessarily for video. With what little I know about video, the 5DmkII seems to still be more than enough for quality results. Also, if you only have the one lens, I think it would be beneficial to balance your budget in a way that would allow you to increase your lens collection.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

What are you going to do with your video? Cinema, weddings, documentarys, ?? 

My impression of the 5D MK III video is that it is a upgrade, but is a still camera with video capability.

If video is a main focus, you might wait and see what the announcement at NAB next month brings. Some feel it will be the 4K DSLR. If so, it will be in 1 series format and likely between 8 and 11K dollars, but may have more pro features.

If you want autofocus, the Full frame Nikon D4 and D800 have autofocus while taking video. It will probably be slow, but for some, it will be welcome, while others will not use it.

On a tight budget, the 5D MK II is easily the lowest price for a full frame video camera, refurbs from Canon are well under $2000.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> What are you going to do with your video? Cinema, weddings, documentarys, ??
> 
> My impression of the 5D MK III video is that it is a upgrade, but is a still camera with video capability.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I forgot about the supposed 4K or at least cinema oriented body that was rumored to be coming by April. It fell completely off my radar since I have been appeased by the 5DmkIII lol. The EOS cinema body should be interesting. So x2 on what Mt. Spokane Photography said.


----------



## sreggy (Mar 15, 2012)

I appreciate both your responses. Basically I'm looking to start up my own business and have been doing independent work for about 2 years. I have a small client base and am looking for the best way to make an investment. If you had 4k dollars what would you spend it on assuming you had a 17-40 and a t3i and you were looking to upgrade to something that would be the right business investment at the time for a full time career in both video and photography?


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Mar 15, 2012)

5d mkii and x2 Zeiss primes (85mm and 50mm ). 

http://www.amazon.com/Zeiss-Makro-Planar-Manual-Cameras/dp/B002YP2WFK/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1331826315&sr=8-6

http://www.amazon.com/Zeiss-1-4-Planar-ZE-Cameras/dp/B0028BJHLM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331826403&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-21-1MP-Frame-Digital-Camera/dp/B001G5ZTLS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1331826467&sr=1-1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2012)

sreggy said:


> I appreciate both your responses. Basically I'm looking to start up my own business and have been doing independent work for about 2 years. I have a small client base and am looking for the best way to make an investment. If you had 4k dollars what would you spend it on assuming you had a 17-40 and a t3i and you were looking to upgrade to something that would be the right business investment at the time for a full time career in both video and photography?



RENT what you need for a project. You are not going to be able to afford professional grade anything for $4K. Even a pro level tripod and head costs more than that, not to mention lighting, sound, remote monitors, focus pullers, and computers, software, and a lot more. Its no stigma to be renting these things, even big studios rent things that they do not use every day.

Buy the core items you need, like software, a good monitor, and ... well that just used up your $4K.


----------



## takoman46 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> sreggy said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate both your responses. Basically I'm looking to start up my own business and have been doing independent work for about 2 years. I have a small client base and am looking for the best way to make an investment. If you had 4k dollars what would you spend it on assuming you had a 17-40 and a t3i and you were looking to upgrade to something that would be the right business investment at the time for a full time career in both video and photography?
> ...



I agree. For the most part, you will need to rent equipment for short term jobs until you start generating enough revenue to purchase equipment. BUt if your current budget allocates $4000 for equipment purchase, then you can still start your first purchase in building your arsenal of tools that you will need. In the long run, buying equipment will be cheaper and less hassle than renting equipment. Keep in mind that you can always liquidate equipment that is in need of an upgrade. Mt. Spokane is right in that $4000 is not enough to buy a complete setup but I would start building my inventory with it at the very least. So I guess a 5DmkIII would be a good purchase for now and just rent whatever lenses you might need for a particular shoot. Depending on the type of jobs you acquire, the 5DmkIII can be paid off in full on a single job (example: wedding). This way you will at least have the basic tool (the camera body) that you will always need for all jobs and is one less thing that you need to rent.


----------



## sreggy (Mar 16, 2012)

takoman46 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > sreggy said:
> ...



i agree with this. i didn't mention everything i have which includes shotgun mics, fluid head manfrotto tripod, canon xh-a1, and all the software i could ever require from final cut pro to Photoshop/after effects. really just deciding to upgrade my body to the 5d3 now and wait longer to get lenses, or get a 5d 2 now with some amazing glass. i think the renting tip will become very happy as i move forward. thank you all for your responses!


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't be too put off by what Mt Spokane Photography said, there is a lot you can do with 4K. I would suggest you wait until the 5DmkIII is in the shops and go and have a look, read the reviews and decide based on the type of photography you will pursue which is best for you. I would also suggest spending time with pros in the same field and try learning from them. I have mics I should never have bought, and some of my best tripod are not the most expensive. Good luck.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 20, 2012)

I think as car as a camera, the 5d2 will be a very comfortable upgrade to the rebel, similar AF and accuracy, probably similar video capabilities however the 5d2 will be full frame and produce better images and cleaner video with less DOF if that's your thing... The 5d2 also has been used to make movies and TV series shows... As far as video, the 5d3 will have upgrades in that is has less moire, less rolling shutter (big issues with the 5d2 at times), and audio out for monitoring. It also has 720 HD however if you're serious in video, i'm sure you would rather shoot 1080, but it's an option, also a built in level may or may not be of benefit for you if you want level scenes and incredible ISO capabilities. Most of the other upgrades are all "photo" camera relating including AF, HDR, etc... 

It all boils down to how much capital you have (money) and also realize you may use this as a write off on your taxes (if you live in the USA) as a business expense, but if you get into that, a good accountant/CPA is recommended to keep you from getting audited. I'd go with the 5d3, personally, but if that leaves you only with 1 lens, the 17-40, that may or may not be enough to get you going as it will be wide angle and not a general purpose lens like it is on the rebel. Depending on your cashflow, if you are starting out with a tight budget, I'd say 5d2 and 24-70 or 24-105, and build up your lens collection and when you got extra funding, then get the 5d3, but if you got plenty of cash flow, then maybe the 5d3 and lenses.


----------

